# I got a good deal on a 125 gall tank, and will teach you how!



## Mushtang (Jun 15, 2011)

A few months ago I was looking at the classified ads on Craigslist and saw a heck of a deal on a 90 gall tank that came with a Fluval 305 and both were selling together for $100. I fired off an email immediately but the ad had already been up for a day and I missed out. 

I wasn't even looking for another tank, but it was such a bargain I couldn't resist. So that got me thinking, and I decided to keep an eye on the ads and if I was patient I'm sure another good deal would come along eventually. I set up a link to check the buy/sell section for "+fish +aquarium" and every day would click it a couple of times at work if I thought about it. Most of the time the new ads would be people selling stuff for too much, or for an okay deal but they'd be selling not only a tank but a stand, hoods, decorations, pumps, filters, etc. all bundled in the deal. They weren't willing to sell just the tank.

Eventually I decided I had to be a little more active and not just sit back and watch ads (I'm sure that eventually it would have worked, but I might have got tired of checking before the next good deal showed up and easily could have missed being first to reply anyway).

After reading tons of ads I realized that my best bet would be someone that was moving and needed to unload their tank before leaving town, or someone in a similar situation that was in a hurry to sell. At that point the phrases "Moving soon" or "must sell ASAP", and "obo" (or best offer) would be flags for people likely to negotiate.

I found one person that was moving but wanted to sell her entire set up, fish and all, and was selling a 90 gallon tank with everything for $250. I offered to relocate her fish to a fish store for her while she was busy packing and then I'd buy her tank and filter (didn't want anything else) for $100. She was offended and sent me a strongly worded reply. That's okay I guess, I'm not trying to upset anyone but I can see how feelings can get hurt with offers like that. 

Finally I saw the ad I was looking for. "125 gallon tank, stand, and filter, $400 obo, must sell ASAP!!"

I emailed and offered $100 for just the tank. He replied and said someone else offered $200 for everything but thanks anyway. No biggie, I'd keep looking. But he emailed back a couple of days later and said the first person was a no-show, and if I wanted to match their offer I could have it. So I made an appt with him to stop by and look at the tank, and I brought $130 cash with me. 

I liked the tank but didn't want the stand or filter. The stand looked like dorm room furniture, and the filter was WAY too small for that size tank. But the key, I think, was having cash in front of him. If I'd tried to negotiate the tank for just $130 over emails I believe he would have said no, but I was standing there with cash that he could see, ready to load up the tank and get it out of his way. He reluctantly accepted but wasn't upset about it.

So now I'm the happy owner of a HUGE tank. Hooray!! Classified ads are a good place to get something if you know what to look for, and don't forget that standing in front of someone with cash in hand is powerful. One in the hand is worth two in the bush - it's so true!!!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, the power of haggling 

I got a 55 gallon, 10 gallon, hood w/light, driftwood, rocks, and gravel for free a month or two ago. My girlfriend watches the classifieds like a hawk.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Most of my tanks I have gotten free. If I am driving by and see a tank just sitting there I would stop and ask what they are gonna do with them. Most of the time they said nothing and I would ask if I could take them off there hands for hauling off.

My best buy was 15 - 15 gal tanks, stand that held all of them, lights and sponge filters for all of them for $300/


----------



## Mushtang (Jun 15, 2011)

susankat said:


> Most of my tanks I have gotten free. If I am driving by and see a tank just sitting there I would stop and ask what they are gonna do with them. Most of the time they said nothing and I would ask if I could take them off there hands for hauling off.
> 
> My best buy was 15 - 15 gal tanks, stand that held all of them, lights and sponge filters for all of them for $300/


Yep, there are some EXCELLENT deals for 10 or 15 gallon tanks out there, but to get something larger than 55 gallon you have to 1) be patient and 2) willing to haggle. The key to my good deal, I think, is showing up with some cash in hand to someone that needed to get rid of a tank asap.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well lets see, I got 2 50's for $25.00 A 90 and a 100 for $100. each. Got a 75 for free, had it set up a while then traded it for a 40 breeder and another 50.  all you have to do it keep an eye out and watch for places that might have some sitting outside.


----------



## Mushtang (Jun 15, 2011)

susankat said:


> Well lets see, I got 2 50's for $25.00 A 90 and a 100 for $100. each. Got a 75 for free, had it set up a while then traded it for a 40 breeder and another 50.  all you have to do it keep an eye out and watch for places that might have some sitting outside.


I was only talking about classified ads. Where are these places that have tanks sitting outside? I need to drive by there often.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

yea craigslist is a killer place to snag good deals, all but one of mine is from there, and less than a 1/3 of what they cost plus more included with them, i watch it all the time for fish stuff around here within 100 miles so i will drive to save alot of money


----------



## williemcd (Jun 23, 2011)

CL Adds?.. NO ONE will beat the deal I got.. Hmm... 180G 1/2 cylinder salt setup w/sump and all support equip (Lights,UV, Pumps, live sand/coral).. (2) 92G 1/4 cylinders - same set ups. 155G 6 footer Fresh water, with a 33L used as sump and all equip, 135g Lobster tank with chiller, 81 Koi ranging up to 18 inches... plus the (2) 4700 gph pumps to run two fountains - one fountain a 7ft tall grouping of 3 marlin tail waking (snouts were the fountain outlets) and the other was a 5ft tall, 4 ft wide american eagle coming into capture two fish (mouths were the fountain outlets)... About 8 tons of rock.. 8 units of underwater lighting.. all for $700.00... I sold the two fountains alone for 1,100.. Bill in Va. 
p.s. the add was titled "aquariums"..


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Well the 50's, 75, 90 were cl adds.


----------



## pjones (Jun 5, 2011)

You can get complete set up's for $1.00 a gallon by watching craigs list. I have did a 10, 29, 55, 75 bow and a 125 that way


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

You are preaching to the choir here dude. We mts sufferers (multiple tank syndrome) figured out a long time ago that Craig's List is the place to score major gallonage by we who are so afflicted. Hint, end of month is a great time to score cheap from imminent movers. I picked up a square 60 last night with everything including the fish for $100. 
Rock on!


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

Currently suffering from MTS... Was gonna drive up 30 minutes north to grab a free 55 gallon tank..... that I have no space for... *r2

Got stopped by my partner... I hope I find a deal like that when I get a bigger space. >.<


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

all my tanks are used tank from cl cash talks lol


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

After reading this thread I checked the local CL here in the Tri Cities area. Found a 55G acrylic tank with wooden stand, hood, and filters for $155. I wonder what $100 cash would get me if I go look at it?


----------



## Mushtang (Jun 15, 2011)

PapaM said:


> After reading this thread I checked the local CL here in the Tri Cities area. Found a 55G acrylic tank with wooden stand, hood, and filters for $155. I wonder what $100 cash would get me if I go look at it?


I'm guessing it'll depend on how eager they are to sell. Does the ad say anything about "must move" or "asap"?

And keep in mind that it never hurts to try. If they say no then you go home and check the ads for something else. If you're in no hurry then you'll find that deal over and over again.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

hey papam where aer you located at, there is one like that in cincinnatia just wondering to make sure we are not going after the same tank lol


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

Wow, what a deal!  If only I had the space...


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm a long way from Cincinnati,Rob. Go for it!


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

ok just making sure didnt wanna go up and get if it was one your looking at, i dont like doing that to people on here anyway, im gonna go next weekend and check it out, it has a small fluval on it, its to small for the tank but i have a few extra ones i can add to it


----------



## PapaM (Jul 10, 2011)

How much are they asking?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

140.00 for all stand canopy, filter and t5 lights


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

MissPisces said:


> Wow, what a deal!  If only I had the space...


I feel the same...


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

tell me about it, if i get it thats number 5 and the secound acrylic i will have


----------

